# Autres langages > Autres langages > VHDL >  VHDL Et la fonction mmoire

## netcien

Bonjour  tous, 

je suis entrain de faire un programme pour la gestion d'un ascensseur, j'ai besoin de programm ne fonction mmoire qui enregistre l'tage de l'ascensseur et qui met cette valeur en entr  mon avis a sera avec des bascules D mais je sais pas comment procd comme je connais pas le language quelqu'un pourrai m'aider  ::D:  

Merci  vous d'avance  ::):  

a bientot

----------


## mith06

En effet, tu peux faire comme ca. Une bascule est une mmoire.



```

```

Ici reg sera synthtis a l'aide de bascules. Reg conserve sa valeur si ND est  '0'. C'est une mmoire.

----------

